# Welche Sitzkiepe?



## Patrick S. (23. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kameraden, 

da ich keine Lust mehr habe, einen Stuhl und viele Koffer zum Wasser zu tragen habe ich vor mir eine Sitzkiepe zuzulegen.

Nun habe ich aber davon so gar keine Ahnung. Klar, man sieht in Kataloge viele aber welche kaufen und worauf soll ich achten?

Als Preis dachte ich so um die 80 Euro.

Diese wollte ich zum Stippen, Feedern oder/und zum Forellenfischen mitnehmen.

Recht herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten.:m


----------



## Tricast (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Mit 80,-€ bist Du aber sehr eingeschränkt. Wenn schon, denn schon; ich würde mir dann eine kaufen mit Fußpodest und Transportsystem. Es gibt schon sehr interessante Angebote die da in frage kommen würden wie z.B. die Kiepen von JVS oder Preston, die Q-Box und so weiter. Schaue doch mal bei Angeldomäne Beverungen oder Askari rein was die so anbieten. Wenn Du viel in der Steinpackung sitzt sollte die Kiepe entsprechend stabil sein. Sonst gibt es Kiepen in jeder Art in augenschein zu nehmen am 1.März in Bremen.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Patrick S. (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

80 Euro habe ich auch nur gesagt weil ich halt einige in dieser Preisklasse gesehen hatte. Wenn sie teurer werden sollte habe ich da auch nicht wirklich ein Problem mit, deswegen habe ich ja diesen Fred eröffnet.

Aber danke schonmal für den Tip.


----------



## der Nachwuchs (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

kommt auch etwas drauf an, ob die sitzkiepe platro und so haben soll!! wenn sie das besitzen soll solltest du schon so mit mind. 250 € rechnen! wenn du einfach nur eine brauchst , um viel stauraum zu haben, reicht eine für 80€ ,.. ich würde mal bei raven gucken!!! (www.raven.nl)


----------



## nosn (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

hallo also ich hab die q-box und kann sie auch nur empfehlen!!! mein freund hat eine milo das ist hald eine andre klasse!!meine ist mit podest und hat 300 gekostet!! und für 80 euro weis ich nicht welche sitzkiepe gesehen hast. du musst dir hald mal ansehen welche anbauteile es für die verschiedenen kiepen gibt!
und welche beindurchmesser deine gewünschte kiepe hat.ich hab 25mm und kann von sämtlichen herstellern die teile anbauen!!
mfg alex


----------



## gründler (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

hi
Ganz ehrlich fahr am 1.3.2009 nach Bremen zur Stippermesse,da kannst du mehr als genug Kiepen testen anschauen aufklappen vergleichen etc.von allen Namenhaften Herstellern,und dann kannst du dir dein Favorit rauspicken.Und wenn du glück hast noch nen Schnäppchen schießen.
Auf die 4 Wochen kommt es jetzt auch nicht mehr an,und soviele verschiedene Kiepen auf einen Haufen"Messe" findest sonst nirgens,und alle direkt zum Anfassen usw.
Ist nur nen guter Ratschlag. 
lg


----------



## Brassen007 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Es geht nichts über RIVE 
Ich finde sie klasse. Und da gibts auch was in der preisklasse.


----------



## Thorben93 (23. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Wie wäre ist mit dieser hier :
http://shop.angler-bedarf.de/Taschen-u-Futterale/Taschen/Anaconda/ANACONDA-Hill-Chest::842.html


----------



## der Nachwuchs (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

@ thorben, ja sowas ähnliches meine ich auch, es muss ja keine kiepemit beinen sein, wenns nur um stauraujm geht, reichen auch die "billgen versionen" .. die dinger gibs auch aus alu!!!. 

ich selbst bevorzuge jedoch auch die beinhaltigen kiepen..


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Erst einmal recht herzlichen Dank für eure Antworten. Ich glaube ich werde den Tip wohl wahr nehmen und mal nach Bremen fahren. Ich habe noch ein wenig Zeit mit dem Kauf, aber da sieht man denke ich mehr als genug Kiepen.

Danke euch...


----------



## Feeder-Freak (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Hi,
http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php/info/p1370_CarbonX-Proseatbox.html

Ich habe das Teil hier. Zwar ohne Podest aber, ich finde das braucht man eigentlich auch nicht.
Hab das Teil damals bei Ebay erstanden. Ein großer Vorteil der Kiepe ist, dass man den "großen Kasten" unterhalb der Kiepe abmachen kann. D.h. wenn ich nur mal ein paar Stunden ans Wasser will schleppe ich eine deutlich kleinere Kiepe mit mir rum. 
Verarbeitung find ich persöhnlich klasse und das Teil sieht auch noch geil:g aus. Ausserdem sind die Anbauteile nicht so teuer wie bei Rive oder Mosella, da kostet son Podest schon 100 Euro. 

Greetz FF


----------



## Patrick S. (24. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Ich habe mich auch mal erkundigt und die Wahl ist leider schwerer als ich befürchtet habe. Sofern ich die Zeit finde werde ich wohl nach Bremen fahren müssen. Oder ich besuche einfach mal meinen Dealer in seinem großen Laden.

Aber danke, ihr habt mir schon echt weitergeholfen.


----------



## Breamhunter (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Ich würde auch zu einer RIVE tendieren. Kann man ganz nach seinen Bedürfnissen zusammenschustern. Gibt es in Bremen auch reichlich von.


----------



## Abramis_brama (30. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Moin!
Tut mir leid Leute, aber ich kann diesen Rive Hipe leider nicht ganz nachvollziehen, die Dinger sind auch nicht viel besser verarbeitet als andere Kiepen, sind Schweineteuer, so auch die Anbauteile, und bieten noch nicht einmal so viele Features wie andere Kiepen, daher von mir den Daumen nach unten, oder auch im Klartext: "Rive Sucks"


----------



## Molke-Drink (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Schließe mich meinem Vorposter ganz an!
Meist gibts in der Preisklasse etwas besseres,steht dann halt nich "RIVE" drauf.#6


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Naja, weil Rive sooo schlecht ist sieht man sie bei fast 80% der 'Profi-Stipper'. ich hab auch ne Rive und würde mir die immer wieder kaufen. Allerdings kommt's darauf an zu was man eine Kiepe haben will. Für 1-2 mal über die Saison reicht sicherlich auch was günstiges. Wenn's dann aber wesentlich häufiger über längere Zeit an's Wasser geht kommst du auf Dauer an einer höherpreißigen oder aber an einem erweiterbaren Grundmodul nicht vorbei...Nur weniges ist teurer als eine billige Kiepe!


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Zum 5 mal im Jahr an See reicht ne normale Holzkiepe für 50€.
Möchte man luxus,sitzen wie ein König,alles in griff nähe haben in die Pro abteilung schwenken,so muß man doch schon was besseres kaufen. 
Was nützt die billige Kiepe wenn ich danach kaum Anbauteile bekomme,bezw.auf die teuren der Markenhersteller zugreifen muß weil weil es bestimmte Anbauteile nur von großen Herstellern gibt,Ersatzteile ist bei einigen Herstellern auch nicht immer im Katalog verzeichnet.Es gibt einige gute günstige Kiepen,aber wer was auf Dauer und bessere Verarbeitung uendendlich erweiterbar etc.hält,der kommt mit ner billig Kiepe nicht sehr weit.
Nachteil einer Colmic Rive..... etc.in kompletter Vollausstattung,diese Profikiepen kosten auch bißchen mehr.Aber auch das kann man sich nach und nach kaufen.
lg

Und so teuer sind die Profihocker auch nicht mehr,die Anbauteile sind das teuerste.


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



gründler schrieb:


> Und so teuer sind die Profihocker auch nicht mehr,die Anbauteile sind das teuerste.



Das seh ich genau so... Mit einer guten und günstigen Kiepe in der Basiskonfiguration an fangen und dann nach bedarf erweitern. Zubehör (Schirmhalter, Kescherhalter....) muss ja dann nicht unbedingt Rive sein. da gibt's auch günstigere. Musst nur auf gängiges Fußformat (meist 25mm) achten!


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Hallo nochmal!
Ich fische jetzt die 2. Saison eine Ultimate Q-Box Altegro, das Teil kostet inkl. Fußpodest, und Trolley gerade mal die Hälft einer Rive, hat nun schon eine harte Wettkampfsaison überstanden und ist einfach nur Top! Leider gibt es aber in allen möglichen Foren die so genannten "Rive Fetischisten", die alles andere von vornherein tot reden, obwohl die so ein Teil noch nie benutzt haben! Und noch als kleine Anmerkung: Es fischen garantiert keine 80% der Wettfischer Rive, ich komme aus einer Gegend in der nähe der holländischen Grenze (Provinz Limburg) wo eine Menge der Top Wettfischer Europas herkommen, und ich denke das das Verhältnis Rive zu anderen bei ungefähr 40:60 liegt. Aber was soll eigentlich das hin und her Gerede, die Rive Jungs wissen ja eh immer alles besser!


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal!
> Ich fische jetzt die 2. Saison eine Ultimate Q-Box Altegro, das Teil kostet inkl. Fußpodest, und Trolley gerade mal die Hälft einer Rive, hat nun schon eine harte Wettkampfsaison überstanden und ist einfach nur Top! Leider gibt es aber in allen möglichen Foren die so genannten "Rive Fetischisten", die alles andere von vornherein tot reden, obwohl die so ein Teil noch nie benutzt haben! Und noch als kleine Anmerkung: Es fischen garantiert keine 80% der Wettfischer Rive, ich komme aus einer Gegend in der nähe der holländischen Grenze (Provinz Limburg) wo eine Menge der Top Wettfischer Europas herkommen, und ich denke das das Verhältnis Rive zu anderen bei ungefähr 40:60 liegt. Aber was soll eigentlich das hin und her Gerede, die Rive Jungs wissen ja eh immer alles besser!


 
Der einzige der hier reingekommen ist und angefangen hat zu stänkern gegen eine bestimmte Marke bist du.
Wer sich was kauft kann doch jeder selber entscheiden,oder hat sich irgendwer über Colmic Rive Q-Box etc.beschwert?
Ich habe sogar 2 Profi Kiepen und deine genannte Q-Box habe ich auch schon unterm Ar.... gehabt.
Und wenn jemand meint er muß sich ne Colmic Kubang oder ne neue D36 XT... kaufen und dafür 1500€-......€ ausgeben,oder ne Askari Kiepe für 99€,dann muß der jenige das selber entscheiden.Solche Sachen begutachtet man selber,genau wie Ruten um die 5000€ sowas muß man vorher testen bevor man sowas kauft,wie ist das Balancegewicht Handling Verarbeitung etc.
Und da der Markt voll ist wird jeder seine persönliche Kiepe finden.
Aber hier rein kommen mäckern Rive Sucks und dann noch Scheinheilig sagen diese leute Wissen eh alles besser.
Und da du ja son Wettkampfangler bist kennst du ja auch unseren Ehrenkodex der Stipper=Kein Neid keine anderen Teams Firmen runter putzen beleidigen,Ruf schädigen,immer höfflich Hilfsbereit sein usw usw.
Aber ich sehe schon du kennst dich aus!

lg


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Aber was soll eigentlich das hin und her Gerede, die Rive Jungs wissen ja eh immer alles besser!



Da muss ich dem gründler leider recht geben. Der einzige der hier Stimmung macht (versucht) bist Du.

Hier soll nicht das pro und contra einzelner Marken diskutiert werden oder die eine oder andere Marke schlecht gemacht werden....aber genau das machst Du.

Die Frage war: Was könnt ihr empfehlen!?

Und hier ganz klar: Rive!

Ich mache Q-Box, Mosella Box, Tubertini....nicht schlecht! Die haben sicher auch ihre guten Seiten (Q-Box z.B. der Preis). Aber da ich solche Boxen nicht besitze sage ich meine Erfahrung zu Rive! Und die ist gut!

Auch ein Klapp-Campingstuhl hat seine Vorteile....


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Leute, immer mal Fair bleiben, ich habe hier weder die Marke Rive, oder deren Kiepen schlecht gemacht, sondern einzig und allein das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis, ich denke das sollte man aus dem Text auch heraus sehen können. Es ist halt nur so, das wenn einer nach einer Preisgünstigen Kiepe sucht, ich nicht im gleichen Atemzug Rive nennen kann, denn die sind wahrlich nicht Preisgünstig! Dann noch etwas zum sogenannten Ehrenkodex der Stipper (lach!), wie kommt man den auf sowas? Vielleicht klappt das hier im Forum noch ganz gut, aber in anderen Foren wird von den sogenannten Profis doch leider sehr viel Müll wiedergegeben. Achso, noch eins, glaubt mir ich habe eine Menge Ahnung von der Materie, aber wenn einige Leute glauben Sie könnten aus den von mir definierten Texten heraus erkennen das dies nicht so ist, dann bitte, aber solche Kommentare sollte man sich bitte auch sparen wenn man an den Ehrenkodex glaubt (nochmal lach!)


----------



## Dobermann (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Also es geht ja wohl einzig und allein um das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Von daher hat man vom Vergleichen schonmal viel mehr. Naja hab ne Quantan und die reicht vollkommen. Bestimmt eine derwenigen mit eckigen Beinen, aber da es ja für alles Adapter- STücke gibt, ist auch sie seeehr ausbaufähig.
VG Dobermann


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Abramis du bleibst bei deinen Leisten ich bei meinen die anderen bei ihren.
Zu anderen foren,ich weiß nicht wo du dich aufhälst aber ich kenne diese Art nicht die du beschreibst und die "großen" antworten hier genauso vernünftig wie im MA Jagdstall etc.

Weder auf großen Cups noch auf'n Anglertreff DAV Treff WM EM etc.habe ich nicht einen kennen gelernt der anderen ...erzählt im gegenteil nur Positive erfahrungen.
Aber ist schon ok will dir deine Erfahrung nicht absprechen.

Gebe mich dann mal geschlagen und ziehe mich zurück.
lg


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Die schlechten Erfahrungen kommen hauptsächlich aus dem MA Forum, wo ein Umgangston wie in der Gosse herrscht, und leider wird dort so etwas ja noch nicht mal bestraft. Das Jagsttal Forum dagen ist auch super. Sorry, aber eigentlich wollte ich hier auch keinen Unfrieden stiften, sondern wie schon gesagt einfach nur auf das miese Preisleistungsverhältnis hinweisen, ist vielleicht bei manchen einfach nur falsch angekommen!


----------



## Pernod (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Leute, immer mal Fair bleiben, ich habe hier weder die Marke Rive, oder deren Kiepen schlecht gemacht


 
http://img102.*ih.us/img102/628/4ggp7gi1rr9.gif




Abramis_brama schrieb:


> oder auch im Klartext: "Rive Sucks"


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Im MA sind es zu 90% die 3x100meter Feldweg die das aus purer Absicht machen,jeder kennt sie keiner nimmt sie mehr ernst.
Ein C.M. ein ZA..... und wie sie alle heißen sind mir bis jetzt immer sehr freundlich entgegen gekommen.Und schwarze Hühner gibt es in jeder Schicht.
Ich kann dir nur sagen die leute die ich kenne "auch große" sind in Privatleben genauso Mensch wie du und ich,und so wie man in Wald reinschreit,so kommt es wieder raus.
Und nun wieder frieden siehe Ehrenkodex 
lg


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Pernod schrieb:


> http://img102.*ih.us/img102/628/4ggp7gi1rr9.gif


 Man sollte den Text davor auch mit einbeziehen, oder??


----------



## Abramis_brama (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Na gut, Friede! Vielleicht kann man sich in Bremen noch mal gepflegt über das Thema unterhalten, bin auch nicht immer so wie es vielleicht eben rüberkam!


----------



## gründler (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Abramis_brama schrieb:


> Na gut, Friede! Vielleicht kann man sich in Bremen noch mal gepflegt über das Thema unterhalten, bin auch nicht immer so wie es vielleicht eben rüberkam!


 

Ich glaube eher das wird sehr sehr sehr voll werden,und man wird froh sein alles zu sehn etc.
Aber bin mit Team vor ort.
lg


----------



## Fechtus68 (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



gründler schrieb:


> Ein C.M. ein ZA..... und wie sie alle heißen sind mir bis jetzt immer sehr freundlich entgegen gekommen.Und schwarze Hühner gibt es in jeder Schicht.
> Ich kann dir nur sagen die leute die ich kenne "auch große" sind in Privatleben genauso Mensch wie du und ich,und so wie man in Wald reinschreit,so kommt es wieder raus.
> Und nun wieder frieden siehe Ehrenkodex
> lg



Das kann ich nur bestätigen. Kenn C.M. schon paar Jahre, war paar mal mit ihn fischen. Immer gute Tips, nie überheblich, kommt auch zur Siegerehrung wenn er mal daneben gehauen hat und nicht unter den ersten ist. Auch Höhrler, Diener, Engert... die sind auch freundlich und geben Auskunft wenn man anständig fragt.
Den rauen Umgangston hat man eher in den 'niedrigeren Klassen' (sorry, anderes Wort ist mir jetzt nicht eingefallen, hoffe keiner nimmts übel), wo oft recht hitzig gekämpft und diskutiert wird.


----------



## Tricast (31. Januar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Warum Rive? Ich glaube es liegt an der Kontinuität dieser Firma. Ein bestehendes System wird konsequent ausgebaut und auch nach Jahren gibt es noch Ersatzteile selbst für so kleine Dinge wie einen Verschluß. Bei vielen anderen Anbietern wechselt das System öfter und ist abhängig von den "indischen Lieferanten". Hier liegt der Vorteil einer Rive Kiepe, den auch viele Angler schätzen und deshalb diese Kiepen empfehlen. Daneben gibt es natürlich auch andere Firmen, die qualitativ hochwertige und werthaltige Kiepen verkaufen. Und dann kommt es noch auf persöhnliche Vorlieben an wie die Form der Füße rund oder eckig und so weiter.
Und auch bei uns Anglern gibt es Leute wie überall: Einige kaufen lieber öfter etwas neues und andere geben lieber mehr Geld aus und haben länger etwas davon. Aber ist es nicht gut so? Was den een sin Uhl is den andern sin Nachtigall!

Gruß aus Bremen von der bevorstehenden Stippermesse
Heinz


----------



## nostradamus (1. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

hallo,

eigentlich ist die frage eg..., da die meisten sowieso aus china stammen und wenn du glück hast vielleicht aus der selben fabrik.


----------



## haenschen (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

80 euro für eine sitzkiepe ist wirklich wenig , ich würde lieber noch weiterhin sparen und denn eine bessere zu holen , wie zb. eine von rive , milo, oder die mosella xedion serie . 
wenn man eine kiepe von einer NO NAME firmer holt kann es sein das man da kaum bzw gar keine ersatzteile oda teile zum aufrüsten ( feederarm etc.) findet weil die beine einen anderen durchmesser hat oder die beine so unstabil sind das wenn man beim feedern einen angschlag setzt dass denn die beine wegbrechen . 
ich hab mir eine Browning competition seatbox geholt und hab ink. transportsystem 240 euro bezahlt 
oder hol dir eine plattform , da ist zwar kein angelkoffer bei , aber dafür kannst du beim nachtangeln mit dem stuhl drauf sitzen , anstatt du nach 8 stunden auf der kiepe rückenschmerzen bekommst 


mfg Haenschen
________________________________________

rauchen ist eine sucht , angeln aber auch !


----------



## tim-der-angler (15. Februar 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

hi,
mit einer Browning Kiepe hast du für 400eus nicht nur eine Kiepe sondern auch  noch einige anbauteile dazu...Ich habe selbst eine und bin voll zu frieden...


lg tim-der-angler


----------



## Patrick S. (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*



Thorben93 schrieb:


> Wie wäre ist mit dieser hier :
> http://shop.angler-bedarf.de/Taschen-u-Futterale/Taschen/Anaconda/ANACONDA-Hill-Chest::842.html


 
Recht herzlichen Dank für deinen Tip, 

habe mir diese jetzt zugelegt und bin schwer begeistert. Nicht das diese richtig gemütlich ist nein es passt auch noch viel rein und der Preis stimmt noch dazu.

Also besten Dank...#6


----------



## angler4711 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Moin, Moin!


Hat jemannd die neue Mosella Sitzkiepe schon
getestet, oder besitzt einer eine??


Bin mir auch an überlegen ob ich mir eine hole!


----------



## Thorben93 (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Freut mich, das du dich Entschieden hast 

Ich habe eine Mosella XS 300,..mit Klappfußpodest, habe es entwas umgebaut, sowas ich es unter die kiepe schieben kann, weil sost musst du die Beine abbauen, um es hochzuklappen, ohne die Beine zu beschädigen...


----------



## powertrops (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Hey, 

im Moment gibt es Rive Sitzkiepen in EBay. 
Ohne Rückenlehne 129 € + Versand (siehe Bild)
Mit Rückenlehne 139 € + Versand.

Habe mir eine von diesen Sitzkiepen bestellt und auch bekommen. #6 Zusatzteile wie Fächer gibt es auch in EBay. So kann man sich nach und nach eine gute Sitzkiepe nach seinen eigenen Wünschen zusammenstellen.

MfG powertrops


----------



## bigmax (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab mir kürzlich eine Behr Competizione zugelegt und rüste diese gerade auf (Feederarm, Tisch mit Futterwanne etc.) 
Was ich gerne ausserdem "pimpen" würde, wäre eine Rückenlehne damit es bei längeren Ansitzen etwas bequemer ist... Bekommt man irgendwo (passende) einzelne Rückenlehnen bzw hat irgendjemand einen Basteltipp?

Danke im Voraus, Maxime


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Welche Sitzkiepe?*

Bei Michael Schlögl gibts sowas zum nachrüsten. Ob das nun nur auf Mosella Kisten passt, oder auch auf eine Behr... k.a. Musst du guggst du selba.


----------

